# Suggestions needed for 'unbankable' Durban Sands



## DianeH (Apr 23, 2009)

Greetings
Well it seems my 2009 Durban Sands week is now unbankable by RCI standards.

I just only paid my MF last week and received an email stating that RCI refused to bank it.

Can anyone suggest other options on what to do with this now useless to me week?

Many thanks
Diane


----------



## philemer (Apr 23, 2009)

Useless? How about one of the Independents? Deposit it with TPI or DAE.


----------



## DianeH (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Phil
Yes once I got over the shock of the email from Verina, I have emailed DAE to see if they will accept it.

I've never heard of TPI.  Can you elaborate please?

Many thanks!
Diane


----------



## kwilson (Apr 23, 2009)

It is common for RCI to refuse a deposit until they receive the clearance code from Durban Sands. Did you give them the code? You should have received it from Verinia when you paid.


----------



## philemer (Apr 23, 2009)

DianeH said:


> Hi Phil
> Yes once I got over the shock of the email from Verina, I have emailed DAE to see if they will accept it.
> 
> I've never heard of TPI.  Can you elaborate please?
> ...



www.tradingplaces.com They have a lot of inventory in the West, Hawaii & Mexico. Very easy to deal with and no membership fees. No hassle with "trading power" either. Everything is pretty much equal. I've had a few great trades with them. DAE will also take anything but they specialize in Europe. Depends on where you want to go. Never heard of TPI? Wow!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 24, 2009)

DianeH said:


> Greetings
> Well it seems my 2009 Durban Sands week is now unbankable by RCI standards.
> I just only paid my MF last week and received an email stating that RCI refused to bank it.
> 
> ...


The other poster had a very good point about making sure you have connected all the dots to make sure DS (and you) did their part in initiating the deposit approval. Though it seems like you got that message from DS, not RCI, in which case, this is very concerning and the first I've heard of it.  Did I understand correctly?

TPI is not what I would call a 'mainstream' exchange company (so not surprised you haven't heard of them), though I've been tempted to try them myself.


----------



## DianeH (Apr 27, 2009)

Sheesh, I had a bad week  

I committed the cardinal sin of letting time pass on my ts week.  I forgot I had a fixed week and it was for the 2nd week in January.  Nuf said, I lost the week.

Another lesson learned


----------



## MuranoJo (May 14, 2009)

*Any news on RCI accepting DS?*

After reading this thread, I wrote to DS asking if RCI still accepted them.  No answer.  Anyone have any news?


----------



## Carolinian (May 14, 2009)

philemer said:


> www.tradingplaces.com They have a lot of inventory in the West, Hawaii & Mexico. Very easy to deal with and no membership fees. No hassle with "trading power" either. Everything is pretty much equal. I've had a few great trades with them. DAE will also take anything but they specialize in Europe. Depends on where you want to go. Never heard of TPI? Wow!



Actually, DAE's greatest strength is where they started - Australia / New Zealand.  Europe was their first office outside of that area.  Their US office came later.  They are good to deal with on SA, because they are the only independent exchange company with an office in SA.

I dread to ask, but is First Resorts the management company at DS? If so, you may be in for the same rough ride as some other resorts they have managed.  There is a good link about their parent company on Crimeshare.


----------



## catwgirl (May 14, 2009)

RCI accepted my Durban Sands weeks, no problem.


----------



## Karen G (May 14, 2009)

catwgirl said:


> RCI accepted my Durban Sands weeks, no problem.


The problem the OP had was that her week had already passed before she attempted to bank it with RCI.  It had nothing to do with the resort. See post #7.


----------



## catwgirl (May 14, 2009)

I know.  I was responding to post #8.




Karen G said:


> The problem the OP had was that her week had already passed before she attempted to bank it with RCI.  It had nothing to do with the resort. See post #7.


----------



## Karen G (May 14, 2009)

catwgirl said:


> I know.  I was responding to post #8.



Oh, I see. Sorry about that.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion, guess it was another late night after a long day.  
Anyway, thanks for the reply and I guess all is ok (though strange DS didn't respond).


----------



## catwgirl (May 20, 2009)

For some reason only about half of the emails I send to SA get through.  You may have to be persistent and email them a few times.  When they get it, they always respond right away.


----------

